# Winner Winner Chicken Dinner



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

Congrats to @TS_INC on winning the Sigelei 66 compliments of HECSA in the ECIGSSA/Vape SA competition!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## hands (21/12/16)

congrats TC_INC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (21/12/16)

Congratz @TS_INC

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (21/12/16)

Congrats @TS_INC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/12/16)

Well done @TS_INC 
Enjoy your new baby bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (21/12/16)

Nice, congrats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripstorm (21/12/16)

And i was 1st on the 2nd randomizer roll. Damn!
Congrats @TS_INC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (21/12/16)

Congrats @TS_INC and enjoy your prize!

@Rob Fisher I am confused, which giveaway / comp was this prize for?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (21/12/16)

Congrats bud epic prize 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (21/12/16)

Well Done @TS_INC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Congrats @TS_INC and enjoy your prize!
> 
> @Rob Fisher I am confused, which giveaway / comp was this prize for?



It was a compo run on the Facebook Page Vape-SA. Entrants had to be an ECIGSSA member!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (21/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was a compo run on the Facebook Page Vape-SA. Entrants had to be an ECIGSSA member!


Is that group affiliate list with ecigssa? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Is that group affiliate list with ecigssa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Nope just good mates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TS_INC (21/12/16)

Wow. I can't believe this!!!!

Thank You Ecigssa and HECSA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (22/12/16)

Was a lot of fun watching this draw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/12/16)

Lucky you @TS_INC! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (22/12/16)

congrats TC_INC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TS_INC (23/12/16)

Thank You once again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (23/12/16)

TS_INC said:


> Thank You once again



That looks amazing. May it bring you many happy vapes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

